# FS---200 gal tanks for sale!



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

200 gallon tank
stand 
glass tops
Fluval FX5 filter & media
light bar & timer
2 Jager heaters
$1,175

200 gallon tank
stand 
glass tops
2 AquaClear 100 filters
light bar & timer
2 Jager heaters 
sand
$1,000

Call Todd
(250) 215-4415


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

72 x 24 x 30


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

still taking offers...tanks gotta go!


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

price down to $800


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

price down to 750


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Steal of a deal, would be all over this if foot print dimensions weren't the same as my 180.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

still available!


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

one set up sold. one still available


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

What filters are with the tank you have left?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

which tank is still available


----------



## Fishy bill (Jun 17, 2010)

What's still available?


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

1 setup is still available


----------

